# Silly ONR Apprehension for old car



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been using ONR for a couple of years now and had good results. I got a 1994 Jaguar XJS last year. I've spent the time since I got it turning spanners on it and not detailing it too much.

When my bad back allows, I plan on polishing up the old girl. It will take a fair bit of work to get her back so I'll want to use the least marring technique available. I was about to go back to two bucket or even buy a foam lance when I found the threads on ONR on this website.

So after all that I need a little encouragement: Can I really get minimal marring using good ONR techniques comparable to a foam gun and two buckets?

TIA,
Tony:detailer:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

I really didn't get on well with ONR, so much so that i still have a gallon of the stuff lying around. 

Others seem to have very good results, and initially i thought everything was good, but after repeated use i found lots of marks beginning to appear, so abandoned using it.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Sonic said:


> I really didn't get on well with ONR, so much so that i still have a gallon of the stuff lying around.
> 
> Others seem to have very good results, and initially i thought everything was good, but after repeated use i found lots of marks beginning to appear, so abandoned using it.


I guess it's personal choice; some get on with it, some don't. I love it!

PM me and I'll buy that gallon off ya


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Love ONR, smells good too.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Tony,


cptzippy said:


> Can I really get minimal marring using good ONR techniques comparable to a foam gun and two buckets?


The answer is a qualified yes - only if your starting point is an already well
protected surface, which from your description sounds doubtful. Otherwise, it
is achievable though you'll probably need to be a bit more patient with your 
dwell time.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Lowiepete,

Got to say that reading your posts on here over the last couple of weeks is what made me reconsider going back to tbm for this car.

I've got some paint work to fix (massive amounts of stone chips from the past twenty years) so it will be a bit before I'm able to protect here fully. Guess it will be two buckets until then.

This may be a dumb question, but why does the level of protection have to do with the level of marringness (hey new word) between the methods, i.e. wouldn't the protection be an equally valid qualification for tbm?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it's best talent is as a clay lube.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I actually prefer DJ Born Slippery as a clay lube.


----------



## Eppursimuove (Sep 28, 2010)

ONR is freakin awesome.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Tony,


cptzippy said:


> why does the level of protection have to do with the level of marringness (hey new word) between the methods, i.e. wouldn't the protection be an equally valid qualification for tbm?


Basically because, from personal experience of watching others, people don't
have the patience to allow ONR its dwell time. There's no _real_ need to go
back to the 2BM, especially if you have a hosepipe ban; I'm playing to err on
the side of caution, t'is all...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

cptzippy said:


> I actually prefer DJ Born Slippery as a clay lube.


Same here 
I was meaning that I think onr's best talent is as a lube.
:thumb:


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses all. Keep'em coming as I weigh what I'll do. ONR is just so darn easy to use.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Onr is as good, if not better than the snow foam/ 2bm at limiting wash induced marring. The key is to let the pre-wash do the work. Spray it on and let it dwell, once you think its dwelled enough, let it dwell some more. Take your time and rinse out the sponge / mitt / pad very regularly. I usually pre spray a section, leave it to dwell, and then spray some more pre spray onto the area, you should see most of the dirt running away with a second pre spray. I love it and doubt i will ever go back.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Nath said:


> Onr is as good, if not better than the snow foam/ 2bm at limiting wash induced marring. The key is to let the pre-wash do the work. Spray it on and let it dwell, once you think its dwelled enough, let it dwell some more. Take your time and rinse out the sponge / mitt / pad very regularly. I usually pre spray a section, leave it to dwell, and then spray some more pre spray onto the area, you should see most of the dirt running away with a second pre spray. I love it and doubt i will ever go back.


If we could award stars instead of thanks to individual posts, I'd be the first to 
award this one 5 stars. Thanks Nath, I could not have put this better myself.
I don't feel quite so lonely now... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> If we could award stars instead of thanks to individual posts, I'd be the first to
> award this one 5 stars. Thanks Nath, I could not have put this better myself.
> I don't feel quite so lonely now...
> 
> ...


I learned it all from the master himself... you haha :thumb:


----------

